# Space 1999 Moon Base



## scifimodeler (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi All
Besides going to the moon  does anyone know what to use to simulate moon dirt? I am just about finished with my space 1999 moon base and this seems to be the last obstacle.

Thanks


----------



## computer guy (Aug 5, 2001)

For the color I would suggest the ceiling tiles all broken up. It comes off witha grey thexture.
I am not too sure how you would make it look more like dirt, though.
Richard


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

computer guy said:


> For the color I would suggest the ceiling tiles all broken up. It comes off witha grey thexture.
> I am not too sure how you would make it look more like dirt, though.
> Richard


Not a good thing to break up or to breath those ceiling tiles.

I've gotten good results spraying a coat of rebel gray over the landscape then sifting plaster of paris over the gray paint using a wire mesh strainer to hold the plaster.
After the plaster is added then lightly brush off the extra. 
It gives the flat gray with just enough white to look good

Depending on the size of the Alpha model you could also try dyeing small rock and sand in Rit Dye then glue it to the model.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

what i use is the gray mortar powder that you get at home depot or lowes. you will find it in the cement section. there are different grades from smooth to pepples mixed in, same exact color as lunar regolith ( soil, dust etc. )


----------

